# Cellino: "Maldini Serio, non aggiungo altro"



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2020)

Cellino a Sky conferma che il Milan è in trattativa per assicurasi Tonali

"Ho apprezzato la serietà di Maldini, che conferma quella storica del Milan. Non aggiungo altro per non essere inopportuno e poco riservato. L'Inter? Marotta mi ha sempre confermato il forte interesse e io ho sempre evitato trattative con altri club, specialmente esteri... Però il ragazzo ha la necessità di sapere quale sia il suo futuro. Perciò io non ho fretta ma lui sì e mi sembra più che giustificata".


----------



## Hellscream (28 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cellino a Sky conferma che il Milan è in trattativa per assicurasi Tonali
> 
> "Ho apprezzato la serietà di Maldini, che conferma quella storica del Milan. Non aggiungo altro per non essere inopportuno e poco riservato. L'Inter? Marotta mi ha sempre confermato il forte interesse e io ho sempre evitato trattative con altri club, specialmente esteri... Però il ragazzo ha la necessità di sapere quale sia il suo futuro. Perciò io non ho fretta ma lui sì e mi sembra più che giustificata".



Ci sta palesemente usando come sponda per mettere il pepe nel sedere di occhiodifalco


----------



## gabri65 (28 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cellino a Sky conferma che il Milan è in trattativa per assicurasi Tonali
> 
> "Ho apprezzato la serietà di Maldini, che conferma quella storica del Milan. Non aggiungo altro per non essere inopportuno e poco riservato. L'Inter? Marotta mi ha sempre confermato il forte interesse e io ho sempre evitato trattative con altri club, specialmente esteri... Però il ragazzo ha la necessità di sapere quale sia il suo futuro. Perciò io non ho fretta ma lui sì e mi sembra più che giustificata".



Che Maldini è serio lo sanno tutti, tranne i tifosi milanisti.

Dacci Tonali e non facciamo i difficili.


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che Maldini è serio lo sanno tutti, tranne i tifosi milanisti.
> 
> Dacci Tonali e non facciamo i difficili.



I tifosi milanisti... Quelli che pensano che Maldini a Ibiza abbia spento telefono e computer per andare da mattina a sera alla spiaggia... Senza lavorare per il Milan...

Santo cielo.


----------



## mark (28 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cellino a Sky conferma che il Milan è in trattativa per assicurasi Tonali
> 
> "Ho apprezzato la serietà di Maldini, che conferma quella storica del Milan. Non aggiungo altro per non essere inopportuno e poco riservato. L'Inter? Marotta mi ha sempre confermato il forte interesse e io ho sempre evitato trattative con altri club, specialmente esteri... Però il ragazzo ha la necessità di sapere quale sia il suo futuro. Perciò io non ho fretta ma lui sì e mi sembra più che giustificata".



Dipende tutto dall'inter, se loro rinunciano viene da noi altrimenti va da loro.


----------



## Rikyg83 (28 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cellino a Sky conferma che il Milan è in trattativa per assicurasi Tonali
> 
> "Ho apprezzato la serietà di Maldini, che conferma quella storica del Milan. Non aggiungo altro per non essere inopportuno e poco riservato. L'Inter? Marotta mi ha sempre confermato il forte interesse e io ho sempre evitato trattative con altri club, specialmente esteri... Però il ragazzo ha la necessità di sapere quale sia il suo futuro. Perciò io non ho fretta ma lui sì e mi sembra più che giustificata".



Clamorose parole di Cellino..
Altroché sollecito a Marotta..sono parole che attaccano Marotta. Si evince che l'Inter non abbia ancora voluto affondare il colpo e abbia lasciato in standby Tonali.
Se non fosse per il procuratore (che vuole mandare Tonali a giocare la Champions), sarebbe già nostro.


----------



## Kayl (28 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ci sta palesemente usando come sponda per mettere il pepe nel sedere di occhiodifalco



Più che pepe mi pare un calcio vero e proprio, se era quella la sua intenzione ha decisamente sbagliato la scelta di parole, ci vuole più sottigliezza in certe provocazioni, magari dire che Tonali non aspetterà per sempre e basta, non vai ad attaccare la dirigenza.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> I tifosi milanisti... Quelli che pensano che Maldini a Ibiza abbia spento telefono e computer per andare da mattina a sera alla spiaggia... Senza lavorare per il Milan...
> 
> Santo cielo.



Già. Che anche un idiota lo capirebbe, cavolo ci va a fare a Ibiza.

Ma qui è pieno di capiscers, che pensano che con famiglia e figli maggiorenni questo vada a farsi le ferie in discoteca.


----------



## Rikyg83 (28 Agosto 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Più che pepe mi pare un calcio vero e proprio, se era quella la sua intenzione ha decisamente sbagliato la scelta di parole, ci vuole più sottigliezza in certe provocazioni, magari dire che Tonali non aspetterà per sempre e basta, non vai ad attaccare la dirigenza.



Se avesse voluto mettere pepe a Marotta, non avrebbe detto: "Ho apprezzato la serietà di Maldini, che conferma quella storica del Milan. Non aggiungo altro per non essere inopportuno e poco riservato".

Avrebbe detto: "ho ricevuto un'offerta interessante dal Milan".


----------



## Milanlove (28 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ci sta palesemente usando come sponda per mettere il pepe nel sedere di occhiodifalco



esatto.

"Maldini è serio eh! uh chi se lo aspettava!? Dai Inter comprami il giocatore, se no lo presto al Milan che è serio"

Mai sentito un presidente o un dirigente dare della persona seria a un altro quasi sorpreso. Come se fosse da specificare che un dirigente è serio. Fa capire la credibilità della nostra dirigenza, Cellino ha dovuto specificare che è seria (per ovvi motivi personali del brescia) per convincere l'esterno che il Milan può comprare Tonali.


----------



## Rikyg83 (28 Agosto 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> esatto.
> 
> "Maldini è serio eh! uh chi se lo aspettava!? Dai Inter comprami il giocatore, se no lo presto al Milan che è serio"
> 
> Mai sentito un presidente o un dirigente dare della persona seria a un altro quasi sorpreso. Come se fosse da specificare che un dirigente è serio. Fa capire la credibilità della nostra dirigenza, Cellino ha dovuto specificare che è seria (per ovvi motivi personali del brescia) per convincere l'esterno che il Milan può comprare Tonali.



Beh, va bene che siamo abituati sempre alla situazione peggiore e quindi a pensare sempre in modo negativo, ma chi può negare la serietà del Milan?
Piatek pagato sull'unghia ad esempio...
Si poteva parlare male del Milan quando il ds era Mirabelli, non certo ora &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cellino a Sky conferma che il Milan è in trattativa per assicurasi Tonali
> 
> "Ho apprezzato la serietà di Maldini, che conferma quella storica del Milan. Non aggiungo altro per non essere inopportuno e poco riservato. L'Inter? Marotta mi ha sempre confermato il forte interesse e io ho sempre evitato trattative con altri club, specialmente esteri... Però il ragazzo ha la necessità di sapere quale sia il suo futuro. Perciò io non ho fretta ma lui sì e mi sembra più che giustificata".



Mi sembra voglia stanare Marotta e tirare l'asta.

Comunque, per quello che vale, Tonali è dichiaratamente milanista.


----------



## Milanlove (28 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Beh, va bene che siamo abituati sempre alla situazione peggiore e quindi a pensare sempre in modo negativo, ma chi può negare la serietà del Milan?
> Piatek pagato sull'unghia ad esempio...
> Si poteva parlare male del Milan quando il ds era Mirabelli, non certo ora ��



ma ci mancherebbe.
Ma anche sulla serietà di Maldini PERSONA non si discute, ma neanche per un secondo.
Però sinceramente che commento è "maldini è serio eh!"
Cosa c'è da specificare? Fa capire semmai che lui era partito con l'idea che Maldini è un ******* e il Milan un gruppo di cialtroni. E qui che intendo non avere credibilità.
In più nella sua ottica di voler cedere il giocatore a titolo definitivo, la vedo come una pressione verso l'Inter che sembrerebbe essere l'unico club a cercarlo con questa formula. Come appunto dire "guarda Marotta che anche il Milan è serio (lo specifico perchè si pensa il contrario), quindi potrei cederlo anche a loro". Io le interpreto così le parole di Cellino.
Se invece le analizziamo per quello che sono: Maldini è serio, ok. Il Milan è serio, ok. E lui stesso Cellino ha evitato di vendere il calciatore a chiunque nel mondo, stoppando sul nascere qualsiasi trattativa che non fosse dell'Inter e ora anche al Milan. Mmmmahh !? Crediamo a Cellino.


----------



## Kayl (28 Agosto 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ma ci mancherebbe.
> Ma anche sulla serietà di Maldini PERSONA non si discute, ma neanche per un secondo.
> Però sinceramente che commento è "maldini è serio eh!"
> Cosa c'è da specificare? Fa capire semmai che lui era partito con l'idea che Maldini è un ******* e il Milan un gruppo di cialtroni. E qui che intendo non avere credibilità.
> ...



Il "non aggiungo altro per non essere inopportuno e poco riservato" non mi pare molto adeguato allo scopo, in pratica sta dando ad intendere che Marotta non stia agendo in modo serio, del resto è da due mesi che si parla di Tonali fatto all'Inter. Si pensava che a fine EL sarebbe stato subito loro, e invece la scena madre di Conte e dopo la pace con la società l'Inter punta Vidal.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cellino a Sky conferma che il Milan è in trattativa per assicurasi Tonali
> 
> "Ho apprezzato la serietà di Maldini, che conferma quella storica del Milan. Non aggiungo altro per non essere inopportuno e poco riservato. L'Inter? Marotta mi ha sempre confermato il forte interesse e io ho sempre evitato trattative con altri club, specialmente esteri... Però il ragazzo ha la necessità di sapere quale sia il suo futuro. Perciò io non ho fretta ma lui sì e mi sembra più che giustificata".


Ulteriore conferma che voglia stanare occhio di falco.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Agosto 2020)

Il motivo per cui esce con queste dichiarazioni mi sembra palese. Vuole stanare l'Inter e provocare un'asta. Altrimenti non avrebbe alcun motivo di rilasciare interviste con trattative in corso. 

Penso che lui voglia venderlo all'Inter, e sta mantenendo un piede in due scarpe. 

Spero resti con un cero in mano.


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ci sta palesemente usando come sponda per mettere il pepe nel sedere di occhiodifalco



Stesso mio pensiero.


----------



## Andris (28 Agosto 2020)

inter si è mossa così in anticipo che se vuole chiude,ma a quanto pare al giocatore dà fastidio questo temporeggiare
solo che vira altrove il Milan diventa favorito,pare voglia restare in Italia a giocare


----------



## Milanlove (28 Agosto 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Il "non aggiungo altro per non essere inopportuno e poco riservato" non mi pare molto adeguato allo scopo, in pratica sta dando ad intendere che Marotta non stia agendo in modo serio, del resto è da due mesi che si parla di Tonali fatto all'Inter. Si pensava che a fine EL sarebbe stato subito loro, e invece la scena madre di Conte e dopo la pace con la società l'Inter punta Vidal.



ma infatti ogni parola nella dichiarazione di Cellino è improntata a smuovere l'Inter e Marotta. Ci sta usando.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Agosto 2020)

Praticamente Tonali ha un accordo con gli altri di Milano che non si sono approcciati al Brescia, al contrario nostro che abbiamo prima contattato il Brescia. Quindi è un grosso dito medio agli interisti


----------



## Kayl (28 Agosto 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ma infatti ogni parola nella dichiarazione di Cellino è improntata a smuovere l'Inter e Marotta. Ci sta usando.



se vuoi spronare una squadra a comprare il tuo giocatore però non la insulti in modo così poco velato, avrebbe dovuto essere ben più sottile e si sarebbe capito lo stesso. Resta il fatto che l'Inter punta Vidal e ha già 10 centrocampisti per tre ruoli di centrocampo, con Vidal arrivano ad averne 11 e con Tonali sarebbero 12. Prima di fare acquisti devono vendersene almeno 5, quindi che aspetti e speri.


----------



## mil77 (28 Agosto 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il motivo per cui esce con queste dichiarazioni mi sembra palese. Vuole stanare l'Inter e provocare un'asta. Altrimenti non avrebbe alcun motivo di rilasciare interviste con trattative in corso.
> 
> Penso che lui voglia venderlo all'Inter, e sta mantenendo un piede in due scarpe.
> 
> Spero resti con un cero in mano.



X me no. X me ha detto che lo aveva promesso all'inter ma che adesso é arrivata una proposta seria e che non aspetta piu


----------



## Kayl (28 Agosto 2020)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Praticamente Tonali ha un accordo con gli altri di Milano che non si sono approcciati al Brescia, al contrario nostro che abbiamo prima contattato il Brescia. Quindi è un grosso dito medio agli interisti



Onestamente dubito che il Milan non abbia contattato anche Tonali e se lui avesse rifiutato non ci saremmo neanche mossi oltre con ritocchi all'offerta iniziale. Si dice sempre che è buona cortesia di calciomercato parlare prima con la società, ma nessuno parte dalla società, si sonda prima il terreno col giocatore per capire se è disponibile, altrimenti è come andare al ristorante di pesce e chiedere una bistecca di manzo di Kobe. I più "professionali" sono quelli che parlano con la società subito dopo aver avuto un ok dal giocatore, ormai va per la maggiore chiudere tutti gli affari col giocatore e poi trattare con la società, anche Galliani lo ha fatto una valanga di volte.


----------



## sacchino (28 Agosto 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Clamorose parole di Cellino..
> Altroché sollecito a Marotta..sono parole che attaccano Marotta. Si evince che l'Inter non abbia ancora voluto affondare il colpo e abbia lasciato in standby Tonali.
> Se non fosse per il procuratore (che vuole mandare Tonali a giocare la Champions), sarebbe già nostro.



Con conte Tonali la champions la vede col binocolo è evidente che Gonde vuole qualcun altro che ritiene più pronto ma che non riesce ad avere per lui il giovane è un piano B.
D'altronde a lui non interessa il bene dell'Inter vuole solo vincere subito non può permettersi un altro anno così.


----------



## malos (28 Agosto 2020)

Tonali non è ancora all'inter perchè Conte vuole altri tipi di giocatori ora. Vuole vincere subito con usati garantiti, Vidal, Kolarov eccetera. A lui dell'inter in prospettiva interessa zero lui lavora solo per se stesso. Non vuole aspettare nessuno.


----------



## Anguus (28 Agosto 2020)

Rimango dell'idea che ci stia usando per fare alzare il prezzo all'Inter che puntualmente lo farà inculandoci


----------



## mil77 (28 Agosto 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> esatto.
> 
> "Maldini è serio eh! uh chi se lo aspettava!? Dai Inter comprami il giocatore, se no lo presto al Milan che è serio"
> 
> Mai sentito un presidente o un dirigente dare della persona seria a un altro quasi sorpreso. Come se fosse da specificare che un dirigente è serio. Fa capire la credibilità della nostra dirigenza, Cellino ha dovuto specificare che è seria (per ovvi motivi personali del brescia) per convincere l'esterno che il Milan può comprare Tonali.



Certo che é bello vedere le interpretazioni di ognuno. A me sembra palese che dicendo che Maldini é serio abbia fatto capire che invece Marotta non lo é.


----------



## malos (28 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Certo che é bello vedere le interpretazioni di ognuno. A me sembra palese che dicendo che Maldini é serio abbia fatto capire che invece Marotta non lo é.



Anch'io l'ho letta così. In ogni caso Cellino è un marpione di lunga data.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Certo che é bello vedere le interpretazioni di ognuno. A me sembra palese che dicendo che Maldini é serio abbia fatto capire che invece Marotta non lo é.



Mi sembra chiaro


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cellino a Sky conferma che il Milan è in trattativa per assicurasi Tonali
> 
> "Ho apprezzato la serietà di Maldini, che conferma quella storica del Milan. Non aggiungo altro per non essere inopportuno e poco riservato. L'Inter? Marotta mi ha sempre confermato il forte interesse e io ho sempre evitato trattative con altri club, specialmente esteri... Però il ragazzo ha la necessità di sapere quale sia il suo futuro. Perciò io non ho fretta ma lui sì e mi sembra più che giustificata".



A Maldini interessa sul serio...ma continuo a pensare che Tonali voglia andare all'Inter e ci stia solamente usando.


----------



## malos (28 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> A Maldini interessa sul serio...ma continuo a pensare che Tonali voglia andare all'Inter e ci stia solamente usando.



A lui conviene venire da noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cellino a Sky conferma che il Milan è in trattativa per assicurasi Tonali
> 
> "Ho apprezzato la serietà di Maldini, che conferma quella storica del Milan. Non aggiungo altro per non essere inopportuno e poco riservato. L'Inter? Marotta mi ha sempre confermato il forte interesse e io ho sempre evitato trattative con altri club, specialmente esteri... Però il ragazzo ha la necessità di sapere quale sia il suo futuro. Perciò io non ho fretta ma lui sì e mi sembra più che giustificata".



Dichiarazioni clamorose. 
Se il Milan è davvero forte sul giocatore, e mi pare che Di Marzio abbia confermato ciò, queste sono dichiarazioni che certificano la sparizione dell'inter. Cellino è chiaramente infastidito dall'uscita di scena di Marotta e non le manda a dire. E ,come si suol dire, vanta tizio per non offendere Caio. 
Possibile anche sia un ultimo e disperato tentativo per scatenare l'asta ma pare l'inter non risponda a sollecitazioni e stimoli. 
Il fastidio di Cellino è spiegabile col fatto che l'offerta del Milan è leggermente diversa ( prestito oneroso+diritto di riscatto) rispetto a quella originaria dell'inter ma dovrà accettarla .


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> A lui conviene venire da noi.



L'Inter rispetto a noi ha un progetto avanti anni luce, con una società seria, stabile ed ambiziosa. Giocano la coppa campioni ed il prossimo anno gioca per lo scudetto. Ed hanno un allenatore di una certa levatura. Tanto Tonali per quanto mi riguarda non partirebbe titolare ne all'Inter ne al Milan...quindi io capisco perfettanente il ragazzo che preferirebbe l0Inter,


----------



## malos (28 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'Inter rispetto a noi ha un progetto avanti anni luce, con una società seria, stabile ed ambiziosa. Giocano la coppa campioni ed il prossimo anno gioca per lo scudetto. Ed hanno un allenatore di una certa levatura. Tanto Tonali per quanto mi riguarda non partirebbe titolare ne all'Inter ne al Milan...quindi io capisco perfettanente il ragazzo che preferirebbe l0Inter,



Si ma io facevo un altro ragionamento. E' ovvio mi pare che Conte voglia altri tipi di giocatori e per quello che secondo me la trattativa attualmente si è bloccata. Vai a chiedere ad Eriksen se è contento di stare in una squadra dove l'allenatore non ti vede.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'Inter rispetto a noi ha un progetto avanti anni luce, con una società seria, stabile ed ambiziosa. Giocano la coppa campioni ed il prossimo anno gioca per lo scudetto. Ed hanno un allenatore di una certa levatura. Tanto Tonali per quanto mi riguarda non partirebbe titolare ne all'Inter ne al Milan...quindi io capisco perfettanente il ragazzo che preferirebbe l0Inter,



Ti propongo io un'alta chiave di lettura : eriksen è stato un uomo voluto chiaramente da Marotta ma non da conte e abbiamo visto tutti come è andata a finire. E se dopo lo sfogo dell'allenatore all'inter avessero deciso un attimo di fermarsi e ragionare?
Non si può fare mercato se stai vivendo un conflitto interno. L'inter è paralizzata.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Si ma io facevo un altro ragionamento. E' ovvio mi pare che Conte voglia altri tipi di giocatori e per quello che secondo me la trattativa attualmente si è bloccata. Vai a chiedere ad Eriksen se è contento di stare in una squadra dove l'allenatore non ti vede.



Conte vuole a tutti i costi Vidal...vuole vincere subito, è palese, ha sentito l'odore del sangue dalle parti di Torino...l?Inter il prossimo anno li vuole sbranare...per investire su Tonali, prendendo anche Vidal, devono prima vendere qualche centrocampista...sono in tanti...e vendere si sa, è dura... guardate Joao Mario a spasso da anni...Vecino che tutti vogliono in regalo...


----------



## malos (28 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Conte vuole a tutti i costi Vidal...vuole vincere subito, è palese, ha sentito l'odore del sangue dalle parti di Torino...l?Inter il prossimo anno li vuole sbranare...per investire su Tonali, prendendo anche Vidal, devono prima vendere qualche centrocampista...sono in tanti...e vendere si sa, è dura... guardate Joao Mario a spasso da anni...Vecino che tutti vogliono in regalo...



Si anche....speriamo rimangano bloccati.


----------



## Kayl (28 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Conte vuole a tutti i costi Vidal...vuole vincere subito, è palese, ha sentito l'odore del sangue dalle parti di Torino...l?Inter il prossimo anno li vuole sbranare...per investire su Tonali, prendendo anche Vidal, devono prima vendere qualche centrocampista...sono in tanti...e vendere si sa, è dura... guardate Joao Mario a spasso da anni...Vecino che tutti vogliono in regalo...



Appunto, dicono che vogliono 20 milioni per Vecino, se sono un compratore gli dico "quindi vuoi 20 milioni per la riserva della riserva della riserva? Ok, tienitelo pure." 10 centrocampisti per tre ruoli, con Vidal sarebbero 11. Sono più otturati di un water pubblico.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (28 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> I tifosi milanisti... Quelli che pensano che Maldini a Ibiza abbia spento telefono e computer per andare da mattina a sera alla spiaggia... Senza lavorare per il Milan...
> 
> Santo cielo.



Ma lasciamo perdere Djici. Uno che in 25 anni di Milan è sempre stato esemplare. Vivo in Francia e vi posso dire che per uno straniero Maldini è il Milan . 
Poi basta vedere come è stato accolto dai tifosi dell'Atletic Club ei Bilbao a San Mames per il premiato One club man award per capire il rispetto che nutrono verso il mitico numero 3 rossonero. Senza dimenticare Sergio Ramos che si leva il cappello davanti a lui. Non come i 4 scemi che l'hanno fischiato a San Siro , a casa sua.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti propongo io un'alta chiave di lettura : eriksen è stato un uomo voluto chiaramente da Marotta ma non da conte e abbiamo visto tutti come è andata a finire. E se dopo lo sfogo dell'allenatore all'inter avessero deciso un attimo di fermarsi e ragionare?
> Non si può fare mercato se stai vivendo un conflitto interno. L'inter è paralizzata.



Eriksen è stata la chiara e ghiotta occasione di mercato. Giocatore di livello, svincolato. Per il modo di giocare di Conte il danese non c'entra nulla. Ma Conte quanto vuoi che rimanga?! Erisken per me resta di più e diventerà un giocatore importante


----------



## sipno (28 Agosto 2020)

Certo che Tonali deve anche avere un bel carattere.

All'Inter ha si e no il 5% di diventare titolare. 
Al Milan lo sarebbe dopo massimo 5 partite.

O è strasicuro di se.
Oppure è scemo.

Andare all'inter significherebbe stoppare la sua crescita


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose.
> Se il Milan è davvero forte sul giocatore, e mi pare che Di Marzio abbia confermato ciò, queste sono dichiarazioni che certificano la sparizione dell'inter. Cellino è chiaramente infastidito dall'uscita di scena di Marotta e non le manda a dire. E ,come si suol dire, vanta tizio per non offendere Caio.
> Possibile anche sia un ultimo e disperato tentativo per scatenare l'asta ma pare l'inter non risponda a sollecitazioni e stimoli.
> Il fastidio di Cellino è spiegabile col fatto che l'offerta del Milan è leggermente diversa ( prestito oneroso+diritto di riscatto) rispetto a quella originaria dell'inter ma dovrà accettarla .



Anche i giornalisti son giorni mesi e settimane che sollecitano l'Inter a chiudere per Tonali ai limiti del vergognoso.


----------



## King of the North (28 Agosto 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> esatto.
> 
> "Maldini è serio eh! uh chi se lo aspettava!? Dai Inter comprami il giocatore, se no lo presto al Milan che è serio"
> 
> Mai sentito un presidente o un dirigente dare della persona seria a un altro quasi sorpreso. Come se fosse da specificare che un dirigente è serio. Fa capire la credibilità della nostra dirigenza, Cellino ha dovuto specificare che è seria (per ovvi motivi personali del brescia) per convincere l'esterno che il Milan può comprare Tonali.



Solo tu hai dato una fantasiosa interpretazione alla dichiarazione di Cellino. Inutile fare speculazioni, è sufficiente leggere la dichiarazione. Dove l’hai colta la sorpresa? Le dichiarazioni di Cellino volevano essere una nota di merito nei confronti di un campione riconosciuto in tutto il mondo e allo stesso tempo una stoccata a Marotta che evidentemente si sta comportando in maniera poco seria.


----------



## Molenko (28 Agosto 2020)

"E i milanisti insultano Maldini ngueee ngueee", a parte che chi lo ha mai insultato, viene criticato perchè non ha saputo fare il suo lavoro finora, stop. Ma poi fa ridere che gli stessi che dicano queste cose, l'anno scorso sputavano di tutto su Gattuso. La faccia come il c..o.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Agosto 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto dall'inter, se loro rinunciano viene da noi altrimenti va da loro.



io non capisco come nel 2020 pensate che i calciatori sono oggetti da comprare da parte di società. Tonali andrà dove vuole andare lui.


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che Maldini è serio lo sanno tutti, tranne i tifosi milanisti.
> 
> Dacci Tonali e non facciamo i difficili.





Djici ha scritto:


> I tifosi milanisti... Quelli che pensano che Maldini a Ibiza abbia spento telefono e computer per andare da mattina a sera alla spiaggia... Senza lavorare per il Milan...
> 
> Santo cielo.





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già. Che anche un idiota lo capirebbe, cavolo ci va a fare a Ibiza.
> 
> Ma qui è pieno di capiscers, che pensano che con famiglia e figli maggiorenni questo vada a farsi le ferie in discoteca.



Gli stessi che impazziscono per lo stipendio del birro che abbiamo la davanti o che cederebbero Donnarumma per 10 milioni. Probabilmente sono due mesi fa piangevano per non poter pagare le tasse e che una settimana fa erano al Billionaire.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Certo che Tonali deve anche avere un bel carattere.
> 
> All'Inter ha si e no il 5% di diventare titolare.
> Al Milan lo sarebbe dopo massimo 5 partite.
> ...



Che Tonali sia più bravo di Kessie e Bennacer è tutta da vedere, a mio avviso. Tonali non sarebbe titolare ne all'Inter ne al Milan. Ma capisco almeno di la vada a giocare per un club che disputerà la coppa campioni ogni anno...e lotterà per lo scudetto...al Milan lotta solo per questo fantomatico quarto posto, non partendo nemmeno da favorito.


----------

